# Re. Racal's, Seaton.



## Foxylady (Mar 12, 2007)

Just an update on the 'getting into Racal' saga. 
Was in the area earlier this arvo, and decided to give it another recce (can't leave the place alone!) And guess what...I found a way into the site.  
It doesn't involve climbing or wading through water, but it does depend on low tide. The way through is also a live site during the week with a big F-off Alsation guarding the place (the critter really didn't like me, but fortunately was tied up ).
I shall check it out on the weekend & if it's possible will get in for more piccies. 
Cheers
Foxy


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 13, 2007)

Hey, sounds like you're making progress there. Hope that you can get in to get some pics!  
Might be a good idea to take a leg of lamb or something, just in case the puppy gets loose!! 

Lb 

P.s. -and perhaps a pair of waders / inflatable boat?


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 13, 2007)

Lightbuoy;11220; said:


> Might be a good idea to take a leg of lamb or something, just in case the puppy gets loose!!
> P.s. -and perhaps a pair of waders / inflatable boat?



Good idea, although I'm sure the doggie (i don't think I've ever seen such a big critter) would far prefer a leg of Foxy! 
Waders would be good because it's a case of a very narrow ledge with thick mud centimetres away. I think the dog's only there when the owner's working there. The guy said to me: 'E won't hurt ee...unless 'e gets loose, mind. 
Cheers
Foxy


----------



## mcspringzy (Mar 14, 2007)

Foxylady;11209; said:


> Just an update on the 'getting into Racal' saga.
> Was in the area earlier this arvo, and decided to give it another recce (can't leave the place alone!) And guess what...I found a way into the site.
> It doesn't involve climbing or wading through water, but it does depend on low tide. The way through is also a live site during the week with a big F-off Alsation guarding the place (the critter really didn't like me, but fortunately was tied up ).
> I shall check it out on the weekend & if it's possible will get in for more piccies.
> ...



Where abouts in Seaton is this? Im from honiton


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 14, 2007)

mcspringzy;11237; said:


> Where abouts in Seaton is this? Im from honiton


Hi mcspringzy,
Brill, someone else from E.Devon! It's on the Harbour Road, a few yards up on the right-hand side from the bridge. If I can find out for definite a way to get back in are you up for an explore? 
Cheers
Foxy


----------



## mcspringzy (Mar 14, 2007)

Foxylady;11238; said:


> Hi mcspringzy,
> Brill, someone else from E.Devon! It's on the Harbour Road, a few yards up on the right-hand side from the bridge. If I can find out for definite a way to get back in are you up for an explore?
> Cheers
> Foxy



Yeah, sounds good, but i havent got any transport, and out of cash at the moment!

Do you know that like White hotelish building on the road to seaton, its on the side of the road, sorry im not good with road names as ive just moved here! Well anyway thats derelict but theres people living in the grounds of it. Know anything about it?


----------



## mcspringzy (Mar 14, 2007)

heres it on google maps, well the road im talking about (In Orange)

Its on this road somewhere. 


http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&h....098488&spn=0.048694,0.172005&om=1&iwloc=addr


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 14, 2007)

mcspringzy;11243; said:


> Do you know that like White hotelish building on the road to seaton, its on the side of the road, sorry im not good with road names as ive just moved here! Well anyway thats derelict but theres people living in the grounds of it. Know anything about it?



Looked at the map & I honestly can't think of anything. Mind you, I haven't been along there for a while. Aah! Just occurred to me, do you mean on the road from the water tower? Because that is Seaton Heights Hotel & I believe it's dormant awaiting planning permission to be rebuilt. I'd completely forgotten all about that because it was some time ago that there was an 'up-in-arms' thingy by Seatonians, stopping any progress on it. I think it's the owners who live in the grounds, unless there are squatters (not really likely, though, here). Thanks for that, M.
Cheers
Foxy 
P.s. understand about the cash-flow thing & no transport because I'm in the same boat, otherwise I'd ferry you over. Anyway, I'll keep you posted on anything that comes up. There is a reasonable bus service from Honiton to Seaton; I've used it myself & it's quite cheap - something to bear in mind for the future, perhaps.


----------



## mcspringzy (Mar 14, 2007)

Foxylady;11245; said:


> Looked at the map & I honestly can't think of anything. Mind you, I haven't been along there for a while. Aah! Just occurred to me, do you mean on the road from the water tower? Because that is Seaton Heights Hotel & I believe it's dormant awaiting planning permission to be rebuilt. I'd completely forgotten all about that because it was some time ago that there was an 'up-in-arms' thingy by Seatonians, stopping any progress on it. I think it's the owners who live in the grounds, unless there are squatters (not really likely, though, here). Thanks for that, M.
> Cheers
> Foxy
> P.s. understand about the cash-flow thing & no transport because I'm in the same boat, otherwise I'd ferry you over. Anyway, I'll keep you posted on anything that comes up. There is a reasonable bus service from Honiton to Seaton; I've used it myself & it's quite cheap - something to bear in mind for the future, perhaps.



Ahh ok, I havent looked at it long enough to notice anything around it. Yeah ok thanks, ill look into the transport. I go to college and also dont have a job thats the reason for money problems. lol.
Yeah give me a shout if anything fun pop's up. You heard of Freddys mansion in honiton?


----------



## krela (Mar 14, 2007)

mcspringzy;11237; said:


> Where abouts in Seaton is this? Im from honiton



Heh, myself and Bishop were in Honiton just yesterday.

Very good pasties from the deli there


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 14, 2007)

mcspringzy;11247; said:


> You heard of Freddys mansion in honiton?



Urm...no.  What is it?
Foxy


----------



## mcspringzy (Mar 14, 2007)

krela;11252; said:


> Heh, myself and Bishop were in Honiton just yesterday.
> 
> Very good pasties from the deli there



WHAT :O lol, why were you here? Theres nothnig fun here!


----------



## mcspringzy (Mar 14, 2007)

Foxylady;11253; said:


> Urm...no.  What is it?
> Foxy



It 'was' a derelict stately home, but got knocked down little while back, SO ANNOYED I ONLY FOUND OUT ABOUT IT THE OTHER DAY! But went on a hunt for it any how, didnt find it lol! Found the gates and nothing else!

So how come you havent got a car then? 

Mc


----------



## Bishop (Mar 14, 2007)

mcspringzy wrote.



> WHAT :O lol, why were you here? Theres nothnig fun here!



Dunkeswell just to the north, sort of sister airfield to RAF Upottery.
Honiton was the nearest place to get something decent to eat, I'm
sick of eating crap like soggy petrol station sandwiches, uhh dirty.

b of b


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 14, 2007)

mcspringzy;11255; said:


> So how come you havent got a car then?



I don't drive. Tried it once, didn't like it, really don't like cars anyway, so decided never to bother. I know it's useful, but I honestly don't think the world needs another idiot on the roads! 
Cheers
Foxy


----------



## mcspringzy (Mar 14, 2007)

Foxylady;11257; said:


> I don't drive. Tried it once, didn't like it, really don't like cars anyway, so decided never to bother. I know it's useful, but I honestly don't think the world needs another idiot on the roads!
> Cheers
> Foxy



Fair enough, have you got MSN? 

Mc


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 14, 2007)

mcspringzy;11258; said:


> Fair enough, have you got MSN?


Not sorted out as yet, but you can pm me. I'll do the same re any leads, explores, etc.
Cheers
Foxy


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 8, 2007)

At last! Finally got back onto the Racal site this morning. All that reccying paid off, and not a dog in sight. 
First thing I did was to check out the door that I'd gone through before to see if it was still unlocked. Sadly not! No matter, though, because there were still plenty more pics to take around the outside grounds, including the front reception area where I hadn't been before. 
Finished the explore sitting on the river bank with a flask of coffee and a ciggy, enjoying the views and the wildlife. Pure bliss!
Should get the photos back midweek, when I'll post some on the main thread.
Cheers
Foxy


----------



## Bishop (Apr 8, 2007)

Hey Foxy I'm glad to hear to hear it went well, shame about the door though.

You wrote.


> and not a dog in sight.



That's what you want. I hate guard dogs.

b


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 8, 2007)

Bishop;11832; said:


> That's what you want. I hate guard dogs.


The funny thing is I overheard a conversation by some fishermen and boat builders the other day about the very same dog.
One was saying that it had a lovely nature apart from the fact it can't stand humans. And the conversation went something like this -
'Yeah it's got a real attitude problem.'
Yeah, I don't like the way it sits there looking at you with a flick knife in it's paw.'
'That's right, it's already got three asbo's.'
'And love tattooed on one paw, hate on the other.'
'With MUM tattoed on it's neck.'


Cheers Bishop
Foxy


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 8, 2007)

Oh yeah, and I forgot to mention that it wears a hoodie with holes cut out for it's ears.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 8, 2007)

Lol.  

b


----------

